Ask HN: What are the best books on negotiation? - franca
======
slipwalker
Not sure if are "the best", but i liked ( audiobooks on my commute ) those:

[https://www.amazon.com/Never-Split-Difference-Negotiating-
De...](https://www.amazon.com/Never-Split-Difference-Negotiating-
Depended/dp/0062407805)

[https://www.amazon.com/Effective-Negotiating-Strategies-
Succ...](https://www.amazon.com/Effective-Negotiating-Strategies-Successful-
Audio/dp/B000M4E1G8)

[https://www.amazon.com/Pre-Suasion-Revolutionary-Way-
Influen...](https://www.amazon.com/Pre-Suasion-Revolutionary-Way-Influence-
Persuade/dp/1501109804)

------
otras
Although it's more short-story length than full novel, patio11's classic
Salary Negotiation: Make More Money, Be More Valued [0] is a fantastic
resource for negotiation, especially for software engineering positions.

[0]: [https://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-
negotiation/](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-negotiation/)

------
jarl-ragnar
Not a book, but I'd recommend Bill Garcia's Negotiating for Success course. I
did it a few years ago and would highly recommend it.

His company website is
[http://www.tableforce.com/](http://www.tableforce.com/) you can grab some
free material from there.

------
BjoernKW
Somewhat cheesy title but “Secrets of Power Negotiating” is a classic:
[https://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Power-Negotiating-15th-
Annive...](https://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Power-Negotiating-15th-
Anniversary/dp/1601631391)

------
tmaly
I recently finished reading Never Split the Difference. I would highly
recommend reading this if you want to improve your negotiation skills.

Even if you just took away the points on mirroring and asking calibrated
questions, you would be far ahead from where you are now.

------
andendau
Never Split the Difference is really good highly recommended and based in
science.

------
psalminen
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trump:_The_Art_of_the_Deal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trump:_The_Art_of_the_Deal)

